# Does the news ever upset you?



## pchrise (Dec 2, 2014)

*More now or when you were younger? Do not remember following news too much when younger , I guess too busy with life. I remember a few bad stories that did not upset me all that much.  I guess now what upsets me is the in your face and going over and over the same thing.* *I just live in the here and now and keep out of trouble, so a quick check of the area news and I'm done*


----------



## Don M. (Dec 2, 2014)

If a person spends much time watching the Cable News....Fox, MSNBC, CNN, etc., they will get a very biased viewpoint of what is going on....especially where matters of politics are concerned.  It has reached the point where a person has to take their nonsense with a Large grain of salt, and do some good research on their own, if they want to get the full story.  But then, if a person recognizes that all these cable venues are in it primarily for the money, and whipping up peoples emotions, to get higher viewership ratings, such that the channels can charge higher prices for their endless commercials, it all begins to make sense.  The days of accurate reporting of the facts, without inserting some "talking heads" personal opinions are long gone.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 3, 2014)

I can't stand watching TV news anymore -- too many commercials, for one thing, and way too much inane stuff.  I do check out the internet news sites.  I can pick and choose what I want to read about.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 3, 2014)

Sure it can cause upset and distress, bad things are happening, *but* at the same time it can also inspire one to want to help and motivate one to want to fight injustice.

Not knowing helps no-one. Better to know and do something about it.


----------



## Debby (Dec 3, 2014)

Personally, after some specific revelations that I've observed about mainstream (news) media, I only watch if I want info of the 'cat saved from tree' quality.  But when it comes to foreign affairs and economics, MSM is only giving you what the 1% think will keep the 'game' going.  And the game is all about keeping the money flowing into their pockets.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 3, 2014)

Of course it does..  but what can you do?  Keep informed and vote accordingly.


----------



## pchrise (Dec 3, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> I can't stand watching TV news anymore -- too many commercials, for one thing, and way too much inane stuff.  I do check out the internet news sites.  I can pick and choose what I want to read about.



*What I really hate how all the media just profits from others miss fortunes*


----------



## Debby (Dec 3, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Of course it does..  but what can you do?  Keep informed and vote accordingly.




I would add to that, contact your representative every last time you see something that makes you angry because 'it just ain't right'!  It's our responsibility to let those bozo's know in between times exactly what we're thinking.  Otherwise they think the status quo is acceptable to the unwashed masses and they don't have any reason to improve their game.  And if they never feel the need to improve, then when you vote, your vote gets you more of the same.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 3, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> I can't stand watching TV news anymore -- too many commercials, for one thing, and way too much inane stuff.  I do check out the internet news sites.  I can pick and choose what I want to read about.



Yes, I channel flip at breakfast, then make a mental note to go to the Internet for more details on a given subject/event.  If a person relies on the TV news, they are usually getting just a small portion of the real story.  Then, it requires a lot of patience to listen to the TV news...with all their commercials.  One time, last Winter, I monitored the Network News...ABC/NBC/CBS...over several evenings...and their 30 minute broadcasts averaged out to 12 minutes of news, and 18 minutes of commercials....Mostly "Ask Your Doctor" Drug Commercials.  TV news is ALL about generating ratings and revenue, and if they DO manage to keep the public informed, it is just a minor side effect.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 3, 2014)

I watch very little TV....but have to say that 9/11 was the most upsetting newscast ever for me.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 3, 2014)

I turn on the local news in the AM, when wife and I get up, and she is getting ready for work. We like to know what's happening......good or bad. I check out the news all the time on my iPhone app. If I read about something interesting, I will tell her about it and we might check it out on our local nightly news.

Funny thing is, my wife will ask one of her co-worker if they had heard of "this or that" that happen and they will tell her "nope, don't watch the news". 

Now, when thinking about it, I didn't watch that much, if any, news when I was younger.

BTW, my wife loves watching tv.........and I do mean "loves"!


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 3, 2014)

Not the way it used to decades ago because I can opine and/or see many different opinions or takes on the same subject via the internet.


----------



## Kitties (Dec 5, 2014)

You have no idea. It did when I was young and still does. I can be kind of hyper sensitive.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 5, 2014)

We have not had any TV for 10 years.  I get my news from the Internet where I can edit it out.  I live in Canada and seldom listen to CBC radio because the news is just bad.  Since I am retired there is no news that I really need to hear because it is made to make me feel bad.  I have a better life and am a happier person for not listening to or watching bad news.


----------



## Debby (Dec 5, 2014)

Packerjohn, I understand your philosophy very well and I sometimes think I would do well to forego all of that.  I also pay very little attention to television news, however I do keep up on lots of things (that might directly impact my region) concerning foreign affairs and environmental news.

I'm not sure though if I'm entirely comfortable with us just checking out, some would say abdicating the responsibility of benefitting society by our wisdom.  If we do not speak up from a base of understanding, who will?


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 5, 2014)

We watch little television.  I do try to catch the local weather forecast, especially when it my affect my weekend tee times!!!  If something I deem important is going on, I'll catch the run down on one of the major networks... NBC, CBS, or ABC.  The cable "news" networks seem to want to put political spin on everything they report.
If something of a political genre' piques my interest, I'll run through a plethora of internet sites... right, left, and moderate.  I'll attempt to glean facts before taking a single radio/televsion pundit's slant or a specific internet site's slant as gospel.
I also don't get too worked up about the news.  So much is out of our control.  I spend more time worried about the things I can control and how well I meet those challenges.


----------

